# I put em in the tent and then this happens



## next (May 30, 2015)

Is this a cal/mag problem?? They were fine under the florescents, under the LED's they do this 

View attachment 20150530_094538.jpg


View attachment 20150530_095124.jpg


----------



## next (May 30, 2015)

I'm gunna give em a tsp of gypsum, and a dose of of fish emulsion. Worked for the satori, heres hoping!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 30, 2015)

How far away is the LED from the canopy?


----------



## next (May 30, 2015)

2 feet, the other plants in the tent are about a foot higher up. The one clone that was shaded by the flowering red poison seems to be doing just fine.. I have been reading some stuff about plants requiring more cal/mag/iron when growing under LED's. All I reallllly know is that the satori sure appreciated the gypsum.


----------



## next (May 30, 2015)

Something is going to happen, added 1tsp glacial rock dust, 1tsp gypsum, and 25ml fish emulsion(full dose) to 5 liters of water. Had a reading of 550ppm after adding gypsum/rock dust, and final ppm was 900. Run off ppm was just over 1000.


----------



## next (May 31, 2015)

They do look a little underfed, guess the recommended light dose of the bio root didn't quite cut it. 

View attachment 20150530_221614.jpg


View attachment 20150530_221620.jpg


View attachment 20150530_221627.jpg


View attachment 20150530_221642.jpg


View attachment 20150530_221649.jpg


View attachment 20150530_221712.jpg


View attachment 20150530_221733.jpg


View attachment 20150530_221738.jpg


View attachment 20150530_221746.jpg


----------



## zem (May 31, 2015)

i would flush them then feed them with a good balanced fert asap


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2015)

Next what are we going to do with you and your feeding your plants. I don't get what is going on. If your true organic, and you are using a recipe for your soil, i don't understand what is going on?  Are you just throwing things(food) at them willy nilly? ( i don't think i have ever typed willy nilly.... Lets figure this out.


----------



## next (May 31, 2015)

I dunno Rose - , - 

I think the grow gods are upset with me for some reason.

I try not to throw stuff at the plants they might get mad at me. :afroweed:

This is about their food schedule.

water for the first 2 weeks of clone life, each watering is about 5 days apart.
ewc tea
bio root
myco madness
then this last one with some willy nilly rock dust, gypsum, and fish emulsion.
---------------
Soil is same as before, promix, ewc, azomite, perlite and some kelp meal

I swear they were 100% happy until I put em in the tent.  I miss my fluorescent / HID grows


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2015)

So everything is the same but the lights?  How is the air?  Grow gods aren't messing with you I don' t think, unless this is some sort of horrible karma...lol  We gotta figure this out.


----------



## Grower13 (May 31, 2015)

If they were hungry it would be the tops yellowing....... right? I'm thinking maybe what's wrong happen a few days ago......... when did you add  fish emulsion?


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2015)

I was wondering what the new growth looks like too G13, but the shots up there don't look so hot.

Could we see a pic of the new growth please?


----------



## next (May 31, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> If they were hungry it would be the tops yellowing....... right? I'm thinking maybe what's wrong happen a few days ago......... when did you add  fish emulsion?




Just watered with the gypsum, rock dust, and fish emulsion last night in hopes of bringing them back to life.

The air should be fine, there is a gentle breeze on their tops, temps mid 70's, 50% RH

Thanks for helping out guys n gals 

View attachment aaaaaaaaaaaa.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (May 31, 2015)

rock dust takes a long time to breakdown to provide  phosphorous for your plants ....... I think...... I'm just learning this organic stuff.


----------



## next (May 31, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> If your true organic, and you are using a recipe for your soil, i don't understand what is going on?



This is the soil they are in
1tblsp kelp per gal
2tblsp azomite per gal
20% ewc
2tblsp dolomite lime per gal
20ish% perlite
------------------

1st watering was plain r/o water 05/10

2nd watering was an ewc tea 05/17
---------------
1/2 cup BuffaLoam compost
1/2 cup EWC
1/2 Tbsp spoon kelp meal
1 tsp azomite
2 Tbsp molasses

Added to 1gal of water
-----------------

3rd watering was recommended light does of bio-root 05/22
------------------

4th watering 05/27

myco madness 1/2tsp in 5liters water *I checked run-off ph, it was mid 7's. Checked ph of myco water and it was mid 7's as well*
put plants inside tent
------------------

5th watering 05/30

1tsp gypsum
1tsp rock dust
5m/L fish emulsion
-------------------


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2015)

I would make a compost tea, either use alfalfa meal or kelp add some kind of N, like a little tiny blood meal or well rotted manure, or worm castings and bubble it with a bit of molasses.  And feed it to them as soon as you can. Oh, use your fish meal in the tea.
Bubble it for a few hours minimum and you could see a difference tomorrow.

G13 is right it takes a long time for all that to break up.  I think if you do this they will be much happier.


----------



## next (May 31, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> rock dust takes a long time to breakdown to provide  phosphorous for your plants ....... I think...... I'm just learning this organic stuff.



Rock dust, and rock phosphate I believe are two separate things.

Rock dust is for trace minerals, has iron, calcium, born, manganese, and magnesium


----------



## next (May 31, 2015)

I don't have any blood meal at the moment, the stuff was all over the shelves during the winter, now I can't find it.

I can make up another EWC / Kelp / molasses tea, I have buffaloam compost, I could add to it as well


----------



## Kraven (May 31, 2015)

Next tbh the organic's are not what I'm up on but just looking I can see she really is hungry, G13 or Rose will sure get ya on the right track, green mojo bro.


----------



## Grower13 (May 31, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Next tbh the organic's are not what I'm up on but just looking I can see she really is hungry, G13 or Rose will sure get ya on the right track, green mojo bro.


 


hopefully Duck will come by


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2015)

next said:


> I don't have any blood meal at the moment, the stuff was all over the shelves during the winter, now I can't find it.
> 
> I can make up another EWC / Kelp / molasses tea, I have buffaloam compost, I could add to it as well



That will work and quicker then most things.


----------



## next (May 31, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Next tbh the organic's are not what I'm up on but just looking I can see she really is hungry, G13 or Rose will sure get ya on the right track, green mojo bro.



She sure does Krave, I just don't quite understand why it happens under the LED's, it literally happened overnight.

Surely the fish emulsion 5-1-1 I gave them yesterday should kick them in the butt and get em moving. It kicked the satori in the right direction.

I still planned on using the earth juice grow, but I wanted to throw a dose of bio root in there as well. Strange that the bio root didn't give them much sustenance, considering the same dose lightly burned my auto flowers. Not sure how much you gave to your babies, but it does have some kick, especially for an organic root booster.


----------



## next (May 31, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> That will work and quicker then most things.




I will get a brew going for them next watering, they dry out alot quicker inside the tent, with all the air movement. They were sitting ducks under the fluorescent lights, and it took longer between waterings.


----------



## next (Jun 1, 2015)

Things are looking better already.. I seem to be a step or two behind in the organic grow department.  

Hey rose, do you use glacial rock dust, or gypsum with your organic grows? Just curious if you use it once,  or like once a month?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2015)

I add all my amendments to the composter with the spent soil. You are going to make me walk outside to tell you what i use aren't you.  But I put them all in and let it cook for a couple of months or at least one month. I have never added it to the grow monthly no..
I use azomite for trace minerals and more goodies. I don't use gypsum.  Glacial rock, yes in the mix.
I hope they bounce back quickly.


----------



## next (Jun 2, 2015)

Ok Rose, im bubbling up some compost / ewc / fish emulsion tea.

roughly 1.3 gallons of r/o water

1/3 cup ewc
1/3 cup buffaloam compost
1tbl spoon hi-brix molasses
half the recommended dose of fish emulsion 2.5ml/L, I added 1 tblsp


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 2, 2015)

Ok, don't burn them. Looks like you won't. You might have 2 gallons of water maybe to be safe..  They will love it.


----------



## next (Jun 2, 2015)

are you suggesting to up the water to 2gallons to be safe?

I fed 1/2cup ewc, 1/2cup buffaloam and some molasses to the clones earlier and it did no harm what so ever(same volume of water). This time there is a little less ewc, and compost, but the addition of the fish emulsion. I was going to feed this to the satori as well. I can dilute it for the clones if you think that would be a wise decision. I'm a little nervous with the last feeding reading 1000ppm, but I think all the rock dust threw the ppm reading out.

Thanks as always Rose.


----------



## next (Jun 2, 2015)

pictures worth 1000 words.. 

View attachment 20150602_211615.jpg


----------

